#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  B+Tree in database management system free notes

## amitsharma957

A B-tree index is a multilevel index, but it has a  structure that differs from that of the multilevel index-sequential  file. Figure 12.6 shows a typical node of a B-tree. It contains up to n − 1 search-key values K1, K2, . . .,Kn−1, and n pointers P1, P2, . . . , Pn. The search-key values within a node are kept in sorted order; thus, if i < j, then Ki < Kj .  	We consider first the structure of the leaf nodes. For i = 1, 2, . . . ,  n − 1, pointer Pi points to either a file record with search-key value Ki





  Similar Threads: Transparency in database management system free notes Database Keys in database management system free pdf notes Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes Database Management System Languages free notes pdf Database Systems versus File Systems in Database management system free notes

----------


## piyushv

Useless..not the content mentioned!

----------

